# Mk6 Golf transmission issue



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Out of nowhere the car wont go into 5th, so I need to check the cables adjustment and if that doesn't work go from there. Any one else have this issue? This car as of now is nothing more than a daily driver, never driven hard. I bought it last June with 40k on it and as of today it sits at 68k. Happened Friday worked fine on the commute to work, but on the way home once I got on the highway I noticed it would not engage 5th. Does not grind, pop, or anything. It is like the shifter goes into 5th but the cable has been shortened to not engage. This may be the issue but reverse, and 1st-4th work great with no issues. 

I also read about the narrow oiling holes for the 5th gear and they are very easy to starve when temperatures get too low, which it has been roughly 0-15* here. I also read that the seal on the transmission gear shift unit (0A4301230H) can get worn out and allow back and forth play in the shift unit. Lastly the 5th gear is pretty weak and teeth like to shear off. 

I had installed new shifter bushings the week I bought the car, and the fluid was flushed and replaced with Liqui Moly and their MoS2 additive about 5k miles ago. I'm hoping it is just the cables out of alignment due to the cold, but if not I will explore the options, as I have priced out all of the replacement parts and itll be around $1k to replace the gear, 5th synchros, shift fork, and the gear shift unit. So a 02Q might not be out of the question.

Has anyone else run into this issue, and what fixed it for you?


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

It happens to me too when its really cold. I just give it a bit more or double clutch it and it engages fine. Once it goes in the first time, it wont happen for the rest of the day.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I tried to manually pull up on the selector and move it right into the 5th position. Would not engage, so I am lead to believe that something is either wrong with the selector shaft of the transmission or the 5th gear itself. The selector unit looks to be about $200, and the 5th gear is about $144. So I will pop off the inspection cover and look at the gears and if they're toast I will order the new 5th gear set and change them this weekend. If they are fine I will order the selector unit.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Update -

Today I adjusted the cables they are now perfect, that did not fix the issue. I then pulled the 5th gear cover and both of the gears are looking almost brand new, so its not that. However I did notice the clip pictured in the synchro assembly below was bent out so I took it out reshaped it, spread it more and put it back in. This allowed me to get it into 5th while the transmission was not under load. 









I put it all back together, new fluid and all took it for a drive and 5th does not engage. It feels like my shifter goes 95% of the way into 5th and stops, if I put pressure on it to try and get 100% into gear it will grind. I am guessing it is that clip not putting enough tension on the assembly, so I may have to try and order one and replace it. 

Anyone else have this issue? I may change the selector unit too as the seal around the shaft is kind of damaged.


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

kevin splits said:


> Update -
> 
> Today I adjusted the cables they are now perfect, that did not fix the issue. I then pulled the 5th gear cover and both of the gears are looking almost brand new, so its not that. However I did notice the clip pictured in the synchro assembly below was bent out so I took it out reshaped it, spread it more and put it back in. This allowed me to get it into 5th while the transmission was not under load.
> 
> ...


Perhaps I am looking wrong but from the picture it seems there is one tooth on the right wheel missing?

It's a good idea to dismount the 5th gear shift hub to take a look on the whole shift assembly of this gear.
This gives you the opportunity to see if there is something damaged on the splints.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

stef 4x4 said:


> Perhaps I am looking wrong but from the picture it seems there is one tooth on the right wheel missing?
> 
> It's a good idea to dismount the 5th gear shift hub to take a look on the whole shift assembly of this gear.
> This gives you the opportunity to see if there is something damaged on the splints.


I wasn't able to take my own pics unfortunately, so I pulled that pic from a TDI forum, that is not my trans, and shot gear in that photo. My gears were fine with little to no wear. I was able to get up real close and inspect them. but something is keeping the shift selector shaft from engaging the large hub pictured from moving inward over the synchro and gear. I can get it into gear putting slight pressure on that ring and turned the car on and the wheels spun, however once i got it back together it would not go into gear. Im guessing that clip needs to be replaced since mine looks like it has had and end sheared off.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Never figured out the issue and I'm unfortunately not going to start buying replacement parts to attempt to replace things until I regain fifth, so I ordered a 02Q with a LSD installed used. I know I need the GTI starter, un-twist my shift cables, GTI axles, FSI clutch kit, trans mount, shave the upper flange to clear the timing chain cover, not a big deal.

So my question is the Mk6 seems to have its cruise control setup differently than the Mk5, so will I have cruise control in 6th gear? I know it was either not possible or required coding and/or wiring to gain the function. Has anyone swapped a 02Q into a Mk6 manual Golf? I know most people do not modify these cars, buuut :beer:


----------

